# Thoughts on GluBoost



## Ted iin Michigan (May 1, 2019)

I saw that Ed and Dawn were carrying a new line of CA (GluBoost). I switched from Stick Fast (which I learned on) to E-Z Bond a while back. I had issues with Stick Fast going "bad" over time and am quite satisfied with E-Z Bond but I am always looking for new stuff so I ordered 2 oz plus a can of accelerator. 

Kind of a mixed bag of results. First a disclaimer - I ONLY used thin Glu-Boost which is NOT what they recommend. I've been a "thin only" guy for a long time and thought their instructions to use thin & medium were unnecessary (maybe not). 

First impressions were excellent. I REALLY like the design of the bottle. It's an excellent applicator and even has a little nail in the cap that sticks down into the tip to keep it from clogging. Little things like that make a difference. I'm keeping the bottle whether I use Glu-Boost or something else. The CA went on well. Very fluid application and at first it didn't seem to need much in the way of accelerator. So I did my normal which is 7-8 coats on 2 test pens. 

 Then came the learning curve. My normal is to wet sand from 600 through 2000 and then polish to a high gloss. I sanded through the finish on the first 2 pens. Hardly ever have that issue with E-Z Bond. After sanding off and reapplying, I got the high gloss finish I wanted. Just paid attention to insuring each coat was "dry" before proceeding. Which is the next observation: I seemed to need to use a lot of the Glu-Boost accelerator. In fact, I used up a whole can of it on the 2 oz bottle. Actually less than the 2 oz because I experimented with Stick Fast accelerator which seemed to work much better. 

The resulting finish is as good as I get with E-Z Bond. It polishes well and looks to be as hard and durable as I want and expect. 

Comments welcome - also looking to hear your results with Glu-Boost.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 1, 2019)

Basically a odorless CA, correct???


----------



## TonyL (May 1, 2019)

Like it and use it. I can achieve the same with Mercury Flex with respect to clarity/finish.
For me, it is a matter of one's application process. As a guitar guy, I definately prefer to use GB on my guitar for repairs.

I have no knowledge on how long GB lasts compared to Mercury. However, I have pens for 5 years that were finished with EZ bond and they haven't yellowed or cracked (and I really didn't know what I was doing back then). 

I also found GB to need an ambient temperature of at least 70 degrees and I have also had to use more accelerator than some. Remember, this is just my experience.  Shop conditions, applications process, time between coats, etc are only a few of the variables that make a comparison difficult. GB is my first choice followed by Mercury. I should also add that so far I am not allergic to CA.


----------



## magpens (May 1, 2019)

Have not tried GluBoost, so no input ... just tagging along.


----------



## mg_dreyer (May 1, 2019)

Please review the demos on YouTube on how we have been using the product.

JohnU Using GluBoost
Mark Dreyer Using GluBoost
Ed Brown Using GluBoost

I just demoed this numerous times at the MPG. And numerous people came up and did it themselves.

Here is my technique:

Only a few coats does it. I have been using only 4 – 5 coats. The first two are the “Fill n’ Finish Pro Formula” to give me a good base. I have been using the GluDry accelerator in between. Then I like to use a very light touch #0000 steel wool (lathe off) to just knock it down. Finally two or three coats of “Fill n’ Finish Pro Formula Thin”. Micromesh starting at 4000. Polish. Buff. Done. I have heard people having to undercut the bushing because they apply 20 some coats of finish. I haven’t seen the need to go over five. The result is water clear and glossy.

I have never used more then what I would call a quick hit. Barely hitting with any GluDry. One or two quick hits and it is dry to the touch (but I am not in a very humid place).  I am not putting on 7 - 8 coats. I can see where you are experimenting - and look forward to how it comes out. 

Once I have applied my 2 coats of  “Fill n’ Finish Pro Formula” and 2 coats “Fill n’ Finish Pro Formula Thin” - I might use #0000 steel wool to de-nib any inconsistencies. And that is very light and with the grain. Then micromesh starting at 4000. 

I look forward to others comments but my suggestion is you might be using too much product and too much sanding - specially without using the first two Fill coats . With the technique I defined above I only use 4-5 coats. At the MPG I never used more than 4 coats and got great results. The pens never took more than 5 minutes. Please understand these are just my thoughts. I hope they help - as suggestions.  

I will follow this post and let me know if you have any questions. If anyone who saw me do this at the MPG - please let me know your comments.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (May 1, 2019)

JT - not odorless


----------



## jttheclockman (May 1, 2019)

So if it is not odorless what is so different than all other CA that has been used for pens?? From what Mark said sounds like my use of Satellite CA couple thin coats to seal and fill pores then top coat with 3 or 4 coats of med.


----------



## lyonsacc (May 1, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> So if it is not odorless what is so different than all other CA that has been used for pens?? From what Mark said sounds like my use of Satellite CA couple thin coats to seal and fill pores then top coat with 3 or 4 coats of med.



They (GluBoost) recommends the thicker first, then the thin.  I don't have a clue what is different, that would be for the chemical engineer folks to discuss, but for me it is quicker to apply and provides just as good, if not better, results than other things I have used.


----------



## TonyL (May 1, 2019)

The "difference" is that it is advertised and sold as luthier grade adhesive and repair finish. It is suppose to result in a clearer, more durable, somewhat flexible/forgiving, non-yellowing, tintable finish (and of course possibly use a lot less). I have several high end instruments that I would use it on. Whether someone needs that on a pen is another story. It is good stuff. If it would only grow hair! 

The thin is supposed to fill in the fine lines/scatches left by the thick. As Mark reference, there are some excellent videos out there mainly on it intended use to repair musical instruments. Wooden musical instrument also need a repair material that will not dampen the instruments ability to reflect sound. If one decides to play the spoons with pens, that can come in handy . Teasing of course.

I meat a guy at a craft show in north GA (Dahlonega). He was selling pens for over 10 years. I told him about GB last summer. He sends me a text about once a quarter thanking me and telling me how much he loves it.  He is more enthusiastic about it than I am. he said he struggled for years with his CA finish; I don't know what was using.


----------



## Woodchipper (May 1, 2019)

I  use two coats of TB medium or thick on open grain as oak. Add two to four coats of TB thin. Will wait on GB to see how the overall picture develops.


----------



## Swagopenturner (May 2, 2019)

Tried GB and did not see any advantage overusing 2P-10.  GB did seem to use more activator for the job.  I'll stick with 2P-10.


----------



## EdM (May 2, 2019)

Swagopenturner said:


> Tried GB and did not see any advantage overusing 2P-10.  GB did seem to use more activator for the job.  I'll stick with 2P-10.



I've been using 2P-10 thin and medium for about 6 months, and find it's odor to be much more caustic to my eyes and sense of smell than GluBoost.
Recently switched over to GB, which seems to be somewhat more workable than 2P-10, and GB supposedly has a longer shelf live, which is guaranteed if you purchase it directly. 

Ed


----------



## Bubba57 (May 2, 2019)

I love it.  I find it easier to use than 'regular' CA...quicker, and more forgiving.  And from what I hear, there won't be any crazing or hazing in the future.


----------



## JohnU (May 2, 2019)

I've seen others say they've had to use more accelerator in the Gluboost application.  I don't.  I apply it with the lathe running at low speed, and only use a short burst (as short as I can get from a quick press). I'm not saying it's instantly but it is quick with no shrinking, wrinkling, white spots or cracks like I've had with most all the other ca finishes.  I also apply the thin finish to my alumilite casts for a better shine and finish.  No complaints here.  There is a slight odor but it doesn't over take me like other ca brand fumes have.  I don't work for Gluboost and I don't profit from their sales.  I just like the results and will continue to use it  because it works very well for me.


----------



## PenPal (May 2, 2019)

Coincidentally as of the beginning of April I located the Aussie agent for Glu Boost etc and started using the product.I am waiting on the the blue Pack to use first then the Orange thin.

I have found the firm Southern Tonewoods service is marvellous.

So far having only used the thin I am hoping the blue filler avoids the darkening that sometimes inhibits the true display of colours etc.

Many thanks for the links and vids I enjoyed them so much,today isolation is getting to be a thing of the past.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## ramaroodle (May 13, 2019)

FYI Rockler has Gluboost on the shelf now.  (At least the Seattle store does.)  I have and have tried GB, Mercury and Stick Fast.  Seems to be all in the technique.  Don't really see a difference when it's all said and done.


----------



## penicillin (May 14, 2019)

ramaroodle said:


> FYI Rockler has Gluboost on the shelf now.  (At least the Seattle store does.)  I have and have tried GB, Mercury and Stick Fast.  Seems to be all in the technique.  Don't really see a difference when it's all said and done.


I was at Rockler to buy glue a few days ago. I noticed that they had added GluBoost and bought the two bottles they had. They were Fill 'n' Finish, and Fill 'n' Finish Thin.

@ramaroodle started a thread about Rockler carrying GluBoost:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f28/fyi-rockler-has-gluboost-store-159942/


----------



## George883 (May 25, 2019)

I'm new to pens so I don't have a lot of experience.  I've turned 3 pens now using GB using Mark's approach - 2 coats of blue followed by 2 coats of orange.  I'm liking the results but can't say its better or worse than regular CA.  I live in Arizona with low humidity and haven't found any issues with needing to use a lot of the accelerator.


----------



## penicillin (May 26, 2019)

I tried the GluBoost finish and like it better than StickFast. I like GluBoost better because:

* The GluBoost bottle design is better and easier to use.

* The GluBoost finish applies more evenly. It could be the difference between old StickFast and new GluBoost. It could also be that my CA finish technique is improving with time.

* The GluBoost finish has not given me any white spots or any of the other (admittedly rare) issues that I had with StickFast. I have only done six pens with GluBoost, so it is not a fair sample. The GluBoost activator seems better, but I can't say why - maybe a finer mist with less pressure?

* The GluBoost finish seems more crystal-like in appearance, but that could easily be "buyer's bias."

I reserve the right to change my mind later and go back to StickFast.


----------



## darrin1200 (Jun 4, 2019)

Does anyone know if Gluboost is available in Canada. I tried adding my address to the cart to find out shipping costs, but it didn't like it. I haven't called the company yet.


----------



## Peterpasha (May 26, 2021)

darrin1200 said:


> Does anyone know if Gluboost is available in Canada. I tried adding my address to the cart to find out shipping costs, but it didn't like it. I haven't called the company yet.


I just ordered GluBoost from this company in BC: Bow River Wood to Works


----------



## RichAldrich (May 27, 2021)

Have had mixed results.  First one was awesome.  Seems like a lot of accelerator used.


----------

